# 80 Feet?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know vintage Timex aren't "dive" watches but they did do a hell of a lot in that style for the desk diivers out there.

Anyway just wondering has any one ever seen any watch with the dial marked as 80 FEET?

The Imperial version of 25 metres but I've never actually seen it printed on a dial before (prepares to be inundated with examples).

pic off ebay, auction still live, I do not have any connections with the seller, I'd buy it if it wasn't the boys 30mm version.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

PG,

You have a pm, have you got the link m8?

Tar

Bry


----------

